# Geneza Oral Tren



## airsealed2 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm the airsealed2 powders guy and don't sell this stuff at all. But it is my personal favorite AAS as well as many of my friends. So I want to discuss it to see what I can learn from other people's experience with it. Not really looking for generic statements like "That shit's poison bro". More like actual personal experience or cited info of some credibility. 

I'm just gonna kind of ramble about it a little to get the discussion started.

I know OT has a rep in some circles for being pretty toxic - especially the liver. I have my doubts that it is all that bad for the liver but have never verified that fact. That might sound crazy, and I might be crazy, but I'm not stupid. I say it for a reason. Let me explain what I mean. I believe it is almost certainly the most liver toxic AAS out there - on a dose dependent basis. And that's the rub. You see, oral tren is normally dosed at roughly 1 percent of other AAS. So, for instance when someone does a six week run of Dbol, their liver values are sure to be worse if they take 50mg a day instead of 1mg a day. 

When I do OT I usually do .5 mg a day. That is minuscule. less than one percent of what I dose most other orals. I know this does not mean that it is still not worse. I have read things that have made me wonder. But none were really definitive. So I'm wondering if anyone has ever had their liver values checked on a run of oral tren.  

The other thing I want to say is that this stuff has the most profound effect on me of anything. I get big, hard, strong, and ripped faster and better than anything else. If I want to really look good for something, I just take a half mg a day of OT for a week and I am a totally different animal. 

That brings up another thing. Rage. I have a close relative that can't take it because he can't control his rage. He becomes dangerous. He gets so angry for no reason at all that he has blacked out. He is afraid he will hurt someone (he's a badass). It makes me edgy like regular tren does but I can control it. So can most of the other guys I know who take it.

Anyway that's a start. Thoughts?


----------



## teezhay (Apr 12, 2012)

What benefits do you associate with "oral tren" that a standard regimen of injectable trenbolone lacks? I don't understand the reasoning behind using an oral for purposes more effectively served by an injectable. And especially in regards to trenbolone, a steroid that exists in so many tried and true forms, why make it more complicated than it needs to be?


----------



## airsealed2 (Apr 12, 2012)

teezhay said:


> What benefits do you associate with "oral tren" that a standard regimen of injectable trenbolone lacks? I don't understand the reasoning behind using an oral for purposes more effectively served by an injectable. And especially in regards to trenbolone, a steroid that exists in so many tried and true forms, why make it more complicated than it needs to be?



Good question. 

It is like anything else, it depends on your needs and circumstances. I am on tren enanthate right now. Love it. But there are times I don't want to commit to a run of tren but want the effects. If I take two or three OT pills a day for just a week, I look about like I would after a month of regular tren. And it has a really short half-life so it's out of my system fast. 

So it has it's advantages. That is why I am trying to find out if there is something I should know. Like I said, I might be crazy, but I'm not stupid.


----------



## teezhay (Apr 12, 2012)

airsealed2 said:


> If I take two or three OT pills a day for just a week, I look about like I would after a month of regular tren. And it has a really short half-life so it's out of my system fast.
> 
> So it has it's advantages. That is why I am trying to find out if there is something I should know. Like I said, I might be crazy, but I'm not stupid.



Interesting. I'm not into Tren E, but I'm excited to try Tren A in my next cycle. I can't speak to how quickly it works, but if Geneza OT is what does it for you, that's awesome. I'm actually very excited to try Geneza MHN at some point - a nandrolone that reportedly works very much like Anavar - toward the end of a cutting cycle.

But so long as we're talking Geneza - what's with their THG product? I can only conclude it's now discontinued due to literally *every* source being out of stock, but was it really legit tetrahydrogestrinone? It was my understanding it never made it to the black market, but ... maybe that's inaccurate.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 12, 2012)

i have a pack of GP methyltrienolone sitting around, and i completely agree. It is the most toxic compound around, and would be dangerous if it were dosed in mg as opposed to mcg


ive used a couple packs in the past


----------



## dewing246 (Apr 13, 2012)

teezhay said:


> What benefits do you associate with "oral tren" that a standard regimen of injectable trenbolone lacks? I don't understand the reasoning behind using an oral for purposes more effectively served by an injectable. And especially in regards to trenbolone, a steroid that exists in so many tried and true forms, why make it more complicated than it needs to be?




In a case like mine where I have to hide it from the woman, oral tren would definitely have a benifit.  But beyond the consealing factor I don't see much.


----------



## theboneman (Apr 14, 2012)

i had a bad experiance with the oral tren last year, i threw them in and i was on anavar, wich is  17 alkalated. i started peeing dark yellow and thought it was just the pill comming out cause thier dark yellow, well 2 1/2 weeks later on only one pill a day i had acute liver failure, wich in turn shut down my kidneys and had me on a transplant list at the lahey clinic, it was scary.

after 6 weeks of  dyallisis i started recovering, when i hear kids say orals aint shit, i know thier ignorant, and dont respect the drug, i learned one hell of a lesson. and if i ever run a oral again, it will be short term on a reasonable dose, all one has to do is mix the wrong ones and bam, your in trouble.

i liked this thread, it touched home, when they remove things from the drug and add  a carbon, its now prepared to stay in your system longer and now the liver has a problem breaking em down, also, i would use liver support. i personally know guys who jumped on 100mgs of anavar and got sick, he was 180, and i told him and he said noooo they aint shit, and 4 weeks later he was jaundiced, and i mean eyes skin and all, you gotta respect the drug or itll have no respect for you.
yes everyone is different, and some have very strong livers, but some dont and its smart to be safe.

i was stupid, i knew better, but made that mistake that almost killed me, the im indestructable mistake, reality check, im only human, later men,
                                                                                                                                                                                                              bones.


----------



## SFW (Apr 14, 2012)

AS2, how would you compare the sides from oral vs injectable, as far as sleep deprivation and night sweating goes?


----------



## airsealed2 (Apr 14, 2012)

theboneman said:


> i had a bad experiance with the oral tren last year, i threw them in and i was on anavar, wich is  17 alkalated. i started peeing dark yellow and thought it was just the pill comming out cause thier dark yellow, well 2 1/2 weeks later on only one pill a day i had acute liver failure, wich in turn shut down my kidneys and had me on a transplant list at the lahey clinic, it was scary.
> 
> after 6 weeks of  dyallisis i started recovering, when i hear kids say orals aint shit, i know thier ignorant, and dont respect the drug, i learned one hell of a lesson. and if i ever run a oral again, it will be short term on a reasonable dose, all one has to do is mix the wrong ones and bam, your in trouble.
> 
> ...



Nice honest post. and good for everyone to read. Supprised about the Anavar hurting the liver because they actually use Var to treat Liver issues. I know it is 17mthyl...
but Var is different. I guess it can cut both ways.

As far as the yellow pee on OT, I had that happen to a friend. You're right about everyone being different and factors combining to create sudden and serious conditions. I've seen it myself.

Thanks for that. As much as I like OT I am just a little leary of it.


----------



## airsealed2 (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, the half-life of OT is so short you would have to take it late in the day to have it affect your night in either way. Never had night sweats on OT but have on tren of course. Seems like both have kept me up a little on occasion. 

They are very similar in overall effects and side effects. Very similar. Which is unusual for a 17methyl oral and it's parent steroid. The only difference seems to be that OT is about 100 times as strong on a per mg basis.


----------



## theboneman (Apr 14, 2012)

airsealed2 said:


> Nice honest post. and good for everyone to read. Supprised about the Anavar hurting the liver because they actually use Var to treat Liver issues. I know it is 17mthyl...
> but Var is different. I guess it can cut both ways.
> 
> As far as the yellow pee on OT, I had that happen to a friend. You're right about everyone being different and factors combining to create sudden and serious conditions. I've seen it myself.
> ...



thank you, its hard being honest sometimes because sometimes it brings the ignorance out of others, i almost died and when i posted it i had many assholes call me all sorts of names, and i truly just made a mistake, i wasnt ignorant, just didnt know the dangers, and guys like that make ya wanna stay off the boards, but for every a hole, ya got a cool bro that will help ya out so its a give and a take, ive ran some orals after but only for 4 weeks, 30mgs dbol and i was fine (with test) but only pin once a week, and stay low dose on a oral. good luck 2u my friend, thanks, bones.


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 15, 2012)

I had 2 packs of this and I'm down to about 50 tabs. I've run it as long as 4 strait weeks and as hight as 750 mcg a day. Pee got dark yellow but that was the only sides I saw. I haven't been real impressed with it. For all the danger with it being toxic its not worth taking IMO. GP offers so many better and safer orals. But to each his own

Also im not one of the guys who dwells on how toxic it is. I've also run injectable clen while on the OT and still had little side from the OT


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 15, 2012)

This stuff gave me the worst heartburn of my life. They threw it in free with my order for whatever reason and I regret every taking it.


----------



## tallguy34 (May 9, 2012)

I was considering throwing OT in my next cycle because of some things that airsealed pointed out. Its half life is shorter than most anything else I've done research on, so if negative sides that you don't wanna deal with due rise then you simply don't take another tab or so I've read. That's one of the reasons I'm less likely to go injectable tren, I'm not normally an angry person but dealing with the amount of stupid people I do a day I don't need to wait 4-5 days for it to clear my system. If I turn into a big red rage beast I'd rather say "okay, fuck you OT" and be done with it. 

With a short half life you could also effectively pulse OT and be able to possibly run it a little longer, IF you wanted to do that. So you could do a dosing scheme of MWF, shit, you could also do an EOW dosing scheme as well. The pulsing method would also cut your long term sides greatly. You'd still get some of the short term sides however. I am a huge advocate for the Pulse Method, I've done SD alone as high as 40mg per day on a Pulse cycle and made damn good gains!

Like airsealed I'm a little on the crazy side but def not stupid. If you wanted to run OT I'd def do a good support prep. I use Liv52 as a liver support and the normal dosing is 1-2 capsules a day I believe. When I run SD I double that, so for OT I'd probably triple it. Since on the topic of the liver I'm of the same opinion as airsealed as well, liver toxicity for some stuff I think is blown WAY out of proportion! Its gonna depend on how peoples bodies react. Everyone is different, I know I get NO sides with SD while some get every side known to man. 

Airsealed, I'd be interested in carrying this conversation over into PM to discuss a little in depth how your runs with OT have been. Hit me up if you want.


----------



## SCBeast (May 9, 2012)

airsealed2 said:


> I'm the airsealed2 powders guy and don't sell this stuff at all. But it is my personal favorite AAS as well as many of my friends. So I want to discuss it to see what I can learn from other people's experience with it. Not really looking for generic statements like "That shit's poison bro". More like actual personal experience or cited info of some credibility.
> 
> I'm just gonna kind of ramble about it a little to get the discussion started.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^ Good stuff right there..Im looking into this for my next cycle and have been doing alot of research on it . .5 would be a start , but i would need to watch the rage also. Get a little pissed sometimes!!


----------



## overburdened (May 9, 2012)

teezhay said:


> What benefits do you associate with "oral tren" that a standard regimen of injectable trenbolone lacks? I don't understand the reasoning behind using an oral for purposes more effectively served by an injectable. And especially in regards to trenbolone, a steroid that exists in so many tried and true forms, why make it more complicated than it needs to be?


methylation changes everything... yes, the base may be the same... but once you methylate it, it has profoundly different, and more powerful effects in the body...

that is like saying equipoise is a tried and true injectable version... why use M1T?... anyone who has used M1T can attest that it is a completely different animal(and dosages... not even on the same planet...)

I haven't tried methyltren, but would.. under the right circumstances... barring any other orals, and knowing my liver values were excellent prior to using it.


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 9, 2012)

overburdened said:


> methylation changes everything... yes, the base may be the same... but once you methylate it, it has profoundly different, and more powerful effects in the body...
> 
> that is like saying equipoise is a tried and true injectable version... why use M1T?... anyone who has used M1T can attest that it is a completely different animal(and dosages... not even on the same planet...)
> 
> I haven't tried methyltren, but would.. under the right circumstances... barring any other orals, and knowing my liver values were excellent prior to using it.



thought Eq was more similar to dbol than m1t?

does anyone make injectable methyltrienolone?


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 9, 2012)

I ran the PH Spawn by MyoGenix back in 2009. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe it was oral tren w/ EPI. It was the first steroid I ever fucked with, and the only side I noticed was that it made me EXTREMELY edgy. The wrong look would and did set me off.

Anyways, back to the point...  I'd be interested in trying it again.


----------



## tallguy34 (May 9, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> I ran the PH Spawn by MyoGenix back in 2009. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe it was oral tren w/ EPI. It was the first steroid I ever fucked with, and the only side I noticed was that it made me EXTREMELY edgy. The wrong look would and did set me off.
> 
> Anyways, back to the point...  I'd be interested in trying it again.



Not the same bro. Oral Tren is methytrienolone and the Ph tren is dienolone. Oral Tren is WAY more potent!


----------

